

Ask HN: Please review my iPhone app AppCreator Database Manager - zin

AppCreator Database Manager for iPhone or iPod touch lets you easily create database applications that fit your specific needs.<p>You can see AppCreator in action here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYJseL7QLik<p>iTunes Store URL: http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=314153944&#38;mt=8<p>What do you think of the app? Would you use it?<p>Thanks in advance,<p>zin
======
chrisjl
Your app has the same features as HanDbase. It is a better price, but there is
no website to check out nor documentation. It would be nice to see both before
I spend five dollars.

